# Broken Slide Bar Clips Or Clamps



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Both the clips that my slide bar clamp into are broken the top ones.The dealer says 3 to 4 weeks for the part Keystone sent me a part to the garage door two weeks UPS ground. Does anyone know the part # to the to bar clip 23 KRS


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone info on the slide clamp Please


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You need to have a little patience. If someone knows the answer, it will be given.


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know am trying thanks


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

actsholy44 said:


> I know am trying thanks


They will help you--they did me!
Just gotta wait alittle for the owners of your model to read post.
These are good folks!

Dennis


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm on the phone with my dealer right now trying to find a part number for you. Stand by...


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Skipper


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK...

They are called Awning Brackets. If you look closely, both the upper and lower brackets are identical, just flipped over. Then go look at the gray bracket that your awning latches into. They are all the same, just different colors!

Keystone's part number is 105387 and they are $12.00 each.

I got this information from Mike Thompson's in Fountain Valley...the parts man told me that if Keystone has them in stock, then it would only take about 5-7 days to receive them. MT's also has a location in Santa Fe Springs if that's closer to you.

Hope this helps


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks alot I was in vegas had guests and I put them up at one of the hotels cause of those two Brackets.I called mike thompson maybe I shouldnt call the clips


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> OK...
> 
> They are called Awning Brackets. If you look closely, both the upper and lower brackets are identical, just flipped over. Then go look at the gray bracket that your awning latches into. They are all the same, just different colors!
> 
> ...


Talk about going out of the way to help someone!!

Huge KUDOS points to Dawn for this one!! She ROCKS!!


----------

